
Starting a Lawnmower and The Myth of the Viral Start Up - rishi
http://news.ziad.com/starting-a-lawnmower-and-the-myth-of-the-vira
======
akkartik
My problem seems to be finding a way to prime the pump[1]. Where do you find
users from? My difficulties trying several alternatives -- finding people to
talk to, using ads on facebook, google -- show me the importance of picking a
good idea.

[1] My project: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1306313>

~~~
brlewis
Search public tweets and Facebook/FriendFeed posts for people experiencing
Google Reader overload. Tell them specifically how readwarp solves their
problem. You can probably get another 10 users that way in a month. How many
users do you want to get to?

~~~
akkartik
Yes, that's a start. Thanks.

------
mootothemax
_Many people wish for their startup to be like a lawnmower thats already been
started_

I thoroughly disagree with this; getting everything set up _just_ right is
part of the fun of working for a startup.

The crapiness comes from the jobs you can't outsource. For me, things like
staying on top of invoices and doing the petty little jobs that mean your
cheap-as-chips accountant still does his job, _these_ are the bits that I find
difficult on a not-yet-profitable startup.

~~~
Cmccann7
I think the myth comes from things like "4 hour work week" which push the
dream that you can start a company to run on autopilot and just generate
income for you.

While I'm sure there are exceptions, most startups are hard work and that work
isn't going to magically disappear someday.

~~~
mootothemax
I don't disagree with anything you've said.

To me the article didn't read like an anti-"Get rich on the internet" which is
why I've questioned its premise that people don't enjoy getting started.

------
warwick
It might be hard work, but I'd much rather be out mowing the lawn than stuck
in a cube.

